# johnson energy wood furnace/stove



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

When i bought my house 3 years ago somone had yanked out the original wood furnace that was in it before i moved in. Since the house was already built for it(chimney etc) i really wanted one.I still had the manual to the original one for the house. Well i just found the exact model that was in the house last week on craigslist. I got it for $500 in excelant shape.
Johnson energy model j7900. Great looking little furnace! im excited to use it. Does anyone have one of these? how well do they work etc? Ill be using it as a supplement to my normal propane furnace.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

do i need to put dampers in the two 8 inch pipes that run into the furnace duct work from the wood stove? So when the wood burner isnt being used and the furnace is running the furnace hot air doesnt go back through the wood burner pipe?


----------



## whatever (Jan 13, 2011)

Good idea to put dampers in the air ducts. Ran a Johnston wood furance for about 10 years dont remember the model # but I loved that stove had dampers in the air ducts but never shut them of because I ran it all the time. Moved about 15 years ago and the guy that owns the house now is still using it. Thats like 25 years of use without a problem ( I built nextdoor and see it all the time. I got fat n lazy and switched to a pellet stove them pellets r easy to split :lol:


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

thanks. Anyone know what kind of dampers to put in? im really new to all this.Two 8 inch pipes take heat to the duct work (furnace plenum i think its called) Im guessing i need to put what are called back draft dampers in them?


----------



## whatever (Jan 13, 2011)

I used the same dampers as in the chimney dont know if its correct or not


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

I just started using this on saturday. On the one side on the outside of the wood furnace there are 2, 4 inch circles where the paint is like burning. Anyone ever had this happen or know whats going on? thanks


----------



## whatever (Jan 13, 2011)

Burning and blistering ? or just turning a little dark ? Think they all darkin up a bit BUT if its getting hot enough to burn and blister paint I would be a little nervous that its gettin too hot


----------



## huntfisheat (Jul 30, 2007)

Usually you use a product called "Stove Black" it is a paint used specifically for wood stoves. I don't think that you could get a quality stove too hot unless you are burning coal or something. Just let the old paint burn off, scrape it a little as needed and hit it with some Stove Black and you should be OK. Make sure that everything is installed correctly, a wood stove is nothing to screw around with if you don't know what you are doing, be safe.


----------



## Golden Arrow II (Aug 8, 2009)

Make sure that the blower on the wood burner is running. If not you need to fix it before you use it anymore.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

the spots im talking about are just darker. like they are burnt or somthing. they were actually there when i bought it used. I thought they were getting bigger so i marked them and i guess they are not getting bigger just playing games with my eyes i guess. Previous owner must have over temped it a little at one time.


----------

